# questions to ask breeders...



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I know I saw it in this forum but can't find it. Sorry to ask but could someone please post the questions to ask breeders again? I will greatly appreciate it!








I've called 2 known breeders but I was never questioned by them when I asked about available puppies. Is that bad?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here it is:

http://www.spcawake.org/breeder.html


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

To answer the second part of your question, here are some questions a good breeder will ask you:

Good breeders ask some or all of the following questions:

Have you ever had a dog before? If so, what type of dog? How long did you have it? Some breeds are not suitable for first-time dog owners, and some are just what the doctor ordered for neophytes. 

Are there children in the family? How many? What ages? Some breeds are good with children, some prefer older, considerate children, and some don't get along with children at all.
(More on children and dogs)

Do you live in a house or apartment? If an apartment, does the landlord allow dogs? Some breeds do quite well in confined spaces, while others need room to stretch and wander.
[More on dogs and apartments]

Do you have other pets? Some breeds are naturally aggressive to other animals, including dogs and cats, and some get along very well with all God's critters. 

Do you have a fenced yard? No dog should be left outside unattended, and no dog-aggressive or guardian breed should be confined by only an electronic fence. These fences may keep the dog in but they do not keep trespassing children or other dogs out.

What do you do for exercise? High energy breeds such as Dalmatians, retrievers, Border Collies, and Australian Shepherds need a brisk daily walk or jog of a mile or more to satisfy their physical and psychological need for exercise.

Do you know the dog laws in your community? No responsible breeder wants to sell a puppy to a buyer who does not plan to obey leash and confinement laws.

Do you plan to obedience train this puppy? This is a crucial question for breeders of guardian dogs such as Akitas, Rottweilers, Boxers, German Shepherds, Dobermans, etc. An untrained guardian dog can easily become a domineering pet with severe behavior problems.

Are you aware of the costs involved in veterinary care, including spaying and neutering, purchasing a good quality dog food, boarding the dog when you are away, annual license fees, etc.? 

Are you aware that you are taking on the responsibility of another living creature who will, for the rest of its life, be dependent upon you?

If you can answer these questions in a positive manner, you are a good prospect for one of the breeder's puppies. Remember though, the really good breeders have a sixth sense about people. They will scrutinize your behavior with their dogs, the dogs' behavior with you, and the behavior and attitudes of your children. If the children are rowdy and disobedient, chances are your dog will be too, and the breeder may not want one of her dogs going to your home.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Nichole--Thank you for that link!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It is terrific that your are really doing your homework before selecting a breeder to get your Maltese from. Here are another couple of links:

http://community-2.webtv.net/SilkessMaltese/HowToBuyAPuppy/

http://www.bhejei.com/ethical.htm


----------

